# Tags for hoodies...



## Bades (Feb 13, 2009)

For my t-shirts I'm going tagless and screen printing the tags... sorta just realized you really can't do this with hoodies...are the woven and satin labels the really only options for labeling hoodies?


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Instead of adding a typical tag, you could maybe use more a of patch type tag...?


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Order poly bags from Uline:

10 x 15" 1.5 Mil Resealable Bags S-5068 - Uline

These work awesome for shirts, not hoodies.

We've relabeled hoodies on the inside of the hood in the past. If you do woven, you'll have to meet some minimums for woven relabel you may not be prepared for. The seams on hoodies are typically more difficult to open and close than the "tape" seams on t shirts.


----------

